# Couldn't be happier



## Brady (Jan 27, 2014)

I have one of these and love it. The only issue I have has nothing to do with the saw but the measly 15 amp circuit that feeds the garage. I have to be very careful not to force wood or dado anything over 1/4". Any more than that and the saw trips the breaker.

Other than that, this is a fantastic saw. I put a router table on the wing and it works great. Plenty of room for large rips without having to move the router or router fence.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

If it was a floor/display model why was it in 3 boxes and "packaged well"?


----------



## navyccc (Nov 15, 2014)

> If it was a floor/display model why was it in 3 boxes and "packaged well"?
> 
> - Drew


Sir,

It was re-packaged/wrapped. The wings were still new in the boxes and when I asked, it was because they have "demo" wings they install, not sure but either way, the wings were new in the box.

The saw itself was wrapped in about 5" of bubble wrap and the wrapped again in a cardboard outer layer and then had that self-sticking plastic wrap around it.

The fence and rails were wrapped the same as the saw, bubble wrap, cardboard and plastic wrap. I hope this helps with my explanation/description.

Dave


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It's always nice to have a wife who knows how to give their man a wonderful and useful gift like a fine table saw. Tell your wife that she has very good taste. I've seen the saw in person and it is a real beauty. Thanks for the nice review.

Now, here's the catch. I guess that you're going to have to give your wife something right around the corner. Perhaps a nice appliance like a refrigerator or maybe a diamond ring or something of that nature. Enjoy your saw.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## navyccc (Nov 15, 2014)

> It s always nice to have a wife who knows how to give their man a wonderful and useful gift like a fine table saw. Tell your wife that she has very good taste. I ve seen the saw in person and it is a real beauty. Thanks for the nice review.
> 
> Now, here s the catch. I guess that you re going to have to give your wife something right around the corner. Perhaps a nice appliance like a refrigerator or maybe a diamond ring or something of that nature. Enjoy your saw.
> 
> ...


Charles,

The wife got a brand new home….fair trade!!

Dave


----------



## cjg (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the same saw and have now used for over one year with no problem at all. Enjoy it!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

This has no bearing on the quality of the saw, but I think I like the clean, stylish, look of the Laguna machines the most of any line I've seen.


----------



## marc7101 (Jun 24, 2015)

I saw them on sale for $1,169. Is this the price you paid for it or did you get it cheaper because of it being a display model?


----------



## navyccc (Nov 15, 2014)

> I saw them on sale for $1,169. Is this the price you paid for it or did you get it cheaper because of it being a display model?
> 
> - marc7101


Marc,

I believe my wife paid $800 or $850 for the saw. It was less expensive because of it being a demo.

Dave


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

CharlesA, I agree with your statement. I was in a local woodcraft store, and got to look the Laguna over. It is very nice!

I was also very impressed with the Saw Stop, even their new jobsite saw. Wow the job site saw was really big and nice!

To the OP, enjoy your saw and please give us updates on what you think of the saw, the more you use it.


----------



## braarm (Sep 7, 2015)

I recently ordered one of these for myself while I'm away on business and I cant wait to get home to set it up and start building. Didn't read into the weight of the tool until after the purchase, the wife isn't too happy that she has to figure out a way to move a 400 plus pound box around.

Your reasons for purchasing sound super similar to mine too! Now that you have had it for a week or so what do you still think of it?


----------



## navyccc (Nov 15, 2014)

> I recently ordered one of these for myself while I m away on business and I cant wait to get home to set it up and start building. Didn t read into the weight of the tool until after the purchase, the wife isn t too happy that she has to figure out a way to move a 400 plus pound box around.
> 
> Your reasons for purchasing sound super similar to mine too! Now that you have had it for a week or so what do you still think of it?
> 
> - braarm


braarm,

I have actually had the saw now for almost 12 months, and for what I do with it(small projects for the house and such) it works great and I couldn't be happier (actually, I could, with 200v in the garage, a nice lathe, a bandsaw, planer, drum sander, etc), but seriously, it is a great piece of equipment. If I was doing anything professional, I would opt for the 220v saw for the extra power of the larger motor, but other than that, I don't think I could have done better for the money.

Dave


----------



## navyccc (Nov 15, 2014)

> CharlesA, I agree with your statement. I was in a local woodcraft store, and got to look the Laguna over. It is very nice!
> 
> I was also very impressed with the Saw Stop, even their new jobsite saw. Wow the job site saw was really big and nice!
> 
> ...


RibsBrisket4me,

Nice Name, now I'm hungry…

The ability to move it around the garage and still have the vehicles park in the garage, works great for me. With SawStop, yes, I would love to own one, but I cannot afford one, so I just keep everything clear, and if that little voice is saying this doesn't feel safe, I step back, and take a breath and re-evaluate what I am doing.

The saw is great! I have not had any issues with the saw at all, nothing! Anything I put to the blade, it cut. If I were to push the material as fast I have seen some push into their saw, yes, being 100v, it would probably bog down and may trip the circuit, but, since I only do things for the home and such, I have no rush or need to rip through 8/4 oak or mahogany at lightning speed.

I think that for what was paid for the saw, I couldn't have done better and I am VERY happy and pleased with the saw. I am sure it will continue to provide me with years of use and if/when the time does come to replace it, I will probably be to old to use it, except to throw myself on it to put me out of my misery. J/K!!

Dave


----------



## apehl (Jul 18, 2016)

Can the Fusion be converted to 220 like many of the other hybrids? Wondering if that would help with power or just eliminating some of the amp usage in smaller wired shops.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

> Can the Fusion be converted to 220 like many of the other hybrids? Wondering if that would help with power or just eliminating some of the amp usage in smaller wired shops.
> 
> - apehl


I was under the impression that the motor is capable of 220 but the switch has to be replaced. My garage/shop has the main feed from the pole and the whole house breaker panel contained inside, so if I get this unit, I'll opt for the 220 v switch.


----------

